

Node.js Tutorial – Why Node Is Outgrowing Rails - culturestate
http://www.airpair.com/javascript/node-js-tutorial/

======
sebmos2
I just can't wrap my head around complex JavaScript-based projects. I was
working on a PhoneGap-based mobile app last year and it was a pain to develop
and debug.

I've been hearing lots of good stuff about node.js though, so I might have to
give it a try eventually and that tutorial looks neat.

------
alessioalex
The fact that Node has such a vibrant community with more modules than even
Java at the moment has definitely helped.

There are a lot of modules for whatever you can dream of, from ORMs to
communicating with Arduino or your router. That's one of the reasons I love
Node so much.

------
aerosmile
People's familiarity with JavaScript definitely helped - unlike with Rails
when it was first getting big, you didn't have to learn a new programming
language in order to start working with a new framework.

------
stevejpurves
with node & express I get serious flexibility. Some great examples in this
tutorial, getting started with streaming & real time apps with some pretty
minimal code. Nice.

------
MrBra
nice tutorial - rough title ;)

